# eating frog spawn?



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

does any one know if you can eat frog spawn and if you can are there any recipies for it? :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

No. It's massively poisonous and you will die a protracted, agonising death.


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

why would you think this???????

just the sight of it would turn 99.9% of people off 
but no you cant


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Shane is that you? Haha 

(Sarah)


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Shane is that you? Haha
> 
> (Sarah)


LMAO yeah it is :whip:


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

but surely they would have used it as a food source back in the day like medevil times or summin lol:2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

mcdougle said:


> but surely they would have used it as a food source back in the day like medevil times or summin lol:2thumb:


Lol. Like most eggs, it's actually quite full of useful nutrients. I have a theory: People think that humans are so successful because of our big brains and our use of tools; *really*, we are successful for *exactly* the same reasons as rats and cockroaches: We can eat almost anything, we can live almost anywhere, and we breed like :censor:!:lol2:


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Try tapioca - looks like frogspawn (actually frogspawn would prob taste better)......


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Lol. Like most eggs, it's actually quite full of useful nutrients. I have a theory: People think that humans are so successful because of our big brains and our use of tools; *really*, we are successful for *exactly* the same reasons as rats and cockroaches: We can eat almost anything, we can live almost anywhere, and we breed like :censor:!:lol2:


 Agreed!!! :gasp: 100% correct LMAO


----------



## Mylespb (Mar 16, 2018)

Telur Kodok is a traditional Indonesian recipe:
Mix frog’s eggs, frog larynxes and vocal sacs together with coriander and lemon grass roll tight with your hands inside a fresh banana leaf and grill until cooked.

:welcome:


----------

